# NE Ohio Topo Maps



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Aquilla Lake: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?link=23172&tabid=19478
Atwood Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub213.gif 
Berlin Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub217.gif 
Clendening Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub226.gif 
Deer Creek Reservoir : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=yXXq2mTJwrs=&tabid=21536 
East Branch Reservoir : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=aGNw+BKOauQ=&tabid=22883 
Guilford Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=Osmwsy2PT/M=&tabid=23048 
Highlandtown Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub235.gif 
LaDue : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub264.gif 
Lake Milton : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub259.gif 
Leesville Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=ZHXYvYTkYSs=&tabid=21552 
Mogadore Reservoir : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EtMUU/mgyS4=&tabid=22884 
Mosquito Creek Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub261.gif 
Nimisila Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub265.gif 
New Lyme Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub120.gif 
Portage Lakes : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub270.gif 
Punderson Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/Punderson Lake.pdf 
Pymatuning Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=41rPHf2DWWY=&tabid=23047 
Shreve Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/ShreveLake.pdf 
Springfield Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub325.gif 
Tappan Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/Images/fishing/Lake Maps/pub283.gif 
West Branch Reservoir : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=q9y1q8nG4VE=&tabid=19478 
Wingfoot Lake : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=FxvVTTK88IE=&tabid=22882


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Ding <----likes the Ladue map a lot!


----------



## Shadowolf (May 29, 2006)

Nice collection Thanks! I was gonna start building a collection for my iPod so there always with me you saved me some time!..


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Took awhile but your welcome!


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Thought id give this a bump for all the anglers getting ready for spring... Enjoy.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

you can find many more maps just like those at www.wildohio.com .
many of the maps also come with two other vesions, one which shows ramps, parking and shore fishing spots.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for compiling this! I lose/destroy so many of these and have to go digging to find them again.


----------

